# Torqeedo’s Deep Blue Hybrid offers flexible power system for boat propulsion and acce



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Torqeedo, a manufacturer of electric boat motors, has announced its new Deep Blue Hybrid, an integrated system that acts as an energy supply for both a vessel’s hybrid drive and all AC/DC electrical loads on board... More >


----------

